# A new List of problems



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

* This is a 1986 Maxima, 5 speed *

OK, This is what happened. 2001 The car stopped on the hwy. Couldnt get it started, occasionally Ill try and fix the problem. Finally 1/22/2003 I got it started. 
1) I let it idle for about 30 minutes, because sence 2001 it didnt start.

2) I gave it some gas and I heard some knocking under the hood, not sure what it is, sounds like it has no oil. But I checked and the level was good.

3) (It's sitting on jack stands) I tried to put it in gear but the clutch pedal went to the floor, I think I have no Fluid.

4) I stood out front as it idled and I started seeing oil dripping fast from under the belt (not the one in the cover)


*I know the car has been sitting for 2 years and stuff is going to need to be changed, can someone give me a list of things im gonna have to check ?*


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

EVERYTHING that is rubber needs a once over. Check your other thread.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Uh... where EXACTLY was this oil coming from again?? It wasn't leaking out of the flywheel vent hole in the bottom of the bell housing, was it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *Uh... where EXACTLY was this oil coming from again?? It wasn't leaking out of the flywheel vent hole in the bottom of the bell housing, was it? *


I wish I knew what that was, Id be able to tell ya.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

MrSmith said:


> *I wish I knew what that was, Id be able to tell ya. *


Well, you could either find where the oil is leaking from on the bottom of the car and take a pic or I could try to guess.

The bellhousing is under the car. If you look under the car, just to the right of the center, in front of the y-pipe (exhaust), you will see a big round thing shaped like a bell. That is your transmission. You probably know what a tranny looks like and don't even realize it. At the very bottom of the bell housing, there is a small square hole. This runs along the seam that follows around the whole case. If oil is leaking from that, you've got some big problems but maybe not that big. Let me know... I'll try to diagnose as best as I can without actually seeing it. There are others on line here too that can help us...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

*Oh No*

The leak I have is coming from the area were the belts are. I warm the car to a normal temp and then it starts to drip. It's coming from in between the belts and what looks like the pully.


Yeah, I know what the tranny looks like. In fact I was getting ready to remove the starter and clean it out, But I didnt know if cleaning it out was a good idea.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

It's your timing cover seal , after sitting up for so long it has lost it's seal after about a week it of normal driving it should stop..If not replace it or have it replaced.
and the knock maybe where your lifters have lost thier prime,
after sitting that long you should change the oil then again in a 1000 miles, that should help clean things up.
Good luck...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *It's your timing cover seal , after sitting up for so long it has lost it's seal after about a week it of normal driving it should stop..If not replace it or have it replaced.
> and the knock maybe where your lifters have lost thier prime,
> after sitting that long you should change the oil then again in a 1000 miles, that should help clean things up.
> Good luck... *


If you do replace it (and I would recommend it) then go ahead and replace the head gaskskseeee


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh Tay


----------

